# MK3 TT Paint Colours



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

A lot of people seem disappointed in the colour selection e.g. do we really need three greys?
I have taken a screen capture from the German Brochure and added the order codes and English translations of the colours.
Will add real world examples as they become available. Based on the confusion over Nano Grey as discussed in the EvenTT 2014 Thread, the brochure/configurator samples may not even be close. Hope this is helpful to others.

Note: Audi's press releases at the time of the Geneva Auto Show stated:
"There are also two additional paints available for the TTS - crystal-effect Panther Black and the highly expressive Sepang Blue."


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Not a great deal of choice is there? They're sure to add more colours later on which will make it even more annoying for early purchasers.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

Brochures/Catalogs are famous for being inaccurate representation of the real deal.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

igotone said:


> Not a great deal of choice is there? They're sure to add more colours later on which will make it even more annoying for early purchasers.


Hope Audi introduces more colours really disappointed with what appears to be their initial colour range


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

353S said:


> Brochures/Catalogs are famous for being inaccurate representation of the real deal.


And the swatches in the showrooms aren't much better. Ideally you really need to the see the car in the actual colour you want, outside in different light conditions. Some colours can look brilliant in bright sunshine but look rubbish on grey days.
I fancied a Scuba blue but as I'd only seem an A3 convertible in that colour I shied away and got white. 12 months later and I still haven't seen a TT in the flesh in Scuba blue :?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

More pictures that claim to be Nano Grey, these seem to confirm it is a very light almoust silver colour as seen from EvenTT 14.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kickaffe/ ... otostream/


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I seen this red one tonight. It is metallic with red flecks, slightly different to Misano as the flecks are more noticeable.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Expect this is Tango Red Metallic which is the most frequently seen launch colour.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> Expect this is Tango Red Metallic which is the most frequently seen launch colour.


Is the mark 3 the most trailed pre-launch car ever? It seems everyone is going to be wanting the facelift to appear before the car goes on sale!


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> More pictures that claim to be Nano Grey, these seem to confirm it is a very light almoust silver colour as seen from EvenTT 14.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/kickaffe/ ... otostream/


Liking this colour a lot.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

cheechy said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Expect this is Tango Red Metallic which is the most frequently seen launch colour.
> ...


 :lol: my thoughts exactly.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I am a little obsessive when researching my next car; so I welcome the constant trickle of information.
Really smart of Audi too, to build and feed the interest.
The unfortunate thing is we have no firm idea about when it will come to Canada, so I may be in this mode for a while.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Screen capture from AudiUpdate shows previously mentioned Vegas Yellow.

"Tango Red metallic is an intense, vibrant red that emphasizes the contours of the Coupé particularly well, Nano Gray metallic is clean and pure, while Vegas Yellow screams sportiness."


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if the color of the car in this video is Nano Grey Metallic:


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I wonder if the color of the car in this video is Nano Grey Metallic:


It's either that or the silver.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

cant beat pearl daytona grey


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

tonymar said:


> cant beat pearl daytona grey


Nice colour but IMO you can with sepang blue which just so happens is posted above. Very nice indeed!

Now all that audi need to do is not overprice the car!!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sepang is beautiful; but I have had blue for a while now. Looking forward to better pictures in white, especially Glacier.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> Sepang is beautiful; but I have had blue for a while now. Looking forward to better pictures in white, especially Glacier.


Purely based on the colours as shown on the configurator, glacier white is streets ahead and this from someone currently driving a Volcano Red Mark 2!! However, truth be told the yellow of the TTS is my favourite but in its absence and the rather close comparison of the Tango Red with my current colour (and by the way the configurator does not do TR any justice!), nothing else comes close to the Glacier. Looks particularly good with the S-line and 5 twin-spoke 19" alloys.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Tangible red disappointingly is not metallic. Its akin to misano.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Martin L said:


> Tangible red disappointingly is not metallic. Its akin to misano.


Martin, very interested to know why you say Tango is not metallic, Audi says it is, and charges for it.

Thanks


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

In the flesh on the preview car I made a point of examining the paint and it was in my eyes a flat colour. I could not see any evidence of flecks like a normal metallic such as Daytona has. It could've been the lighting conditions but this was during the daytime in a well lit dealers.
I was disappointed with tango and as I said it is very akin to misano in its flatness. It's far from the marketing blurb description....


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Might be similar to Glacier White which is metallic too, but doesn't show any flecks...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Misano red is pearlescent while Glacier white and Tango red are supposed to be metallic - so there should be a difference and you would have thought showroom lighting would have shown that off to its best :?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

This was the data sticker from the EvenTT14 car if you want to check the colour codes


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Shame Solar Orange is not available on the TTS, or S3 for that matter. Colour palatte is a bit bland which is poor for a great car.


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

I've noticed this on a lot of cars nowadays. 50 shades of grey isn't just a book, it is a car colour scheme nowadays  Why are people so bland with their car colour choices? I like the look of that yellow myself


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the entire portfolio of VAG cars and vans are blighted by a woeful selection of 'colours' - i can only assume that they got a good deal on some navy surplus paint stocks hence the drab shades.
will wait to see the car in the metal but at the moment, my wallet is not twitching.

solar orange would probably see me placing an order - and if i could have a manual 2.0 petrol with quattro in solar, well, that really would seal the deal.

i have just got myself a new t5 transporter, over 30k of van, and my choice of colours were either red or white. i could have spent extra for metallic but even then the choices were fairly revolting - would you believe two shades of brown were available? i got a white one.

someone is colour blind and it isn't the customer....

i see that if you want a golf gti in white, you now have to pay extra for what is really just solid white paint with a swanky name.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Any colour is available at a price


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> Any colour is available at a price


Even black and white...... :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

hooting_owl said:


> the entire portfolio of VAG cars and vans are blighted by a woeful selection of 'colours' - i can only assume that they got a good deal on some navy surplus paint stocks hence the drab shades.
> will wait to see the car in the metal but at the moment, my wallet is not twitching.
> 
> solar orange would probably see me placing an order - and if i could have a manual 2.0 petrol with quattro in solar, well, that really would seal the deal.
> ...


Is it a German thing? "Vwe don't vont ze cars to look bright or exziting".  
While I like the look of some of those orange / yellow TTs I wouldn't want to live with one day in day out. However I would buy a brighter, vibrant or more interesting shade of blue, or read, green, purple .... or something. Take out the greys, silvers, blacks and whites from the TT colour range and you aren't left with much.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty sure it's a $$$$ thing. Fewer options reduces factory costs, and of course there's Audi Exclu$ive Colour$.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This site has configuration quality images of the current colours posted together

http://www.teintes.fr/2014/08/audi-tt-i ... s.html?m=1


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Blimey, that really highlights the dreary choice of standard colours.

Black, white and a few shades of grey - Nope.

Red - Nope.

Blue, Nope, not that one.

I recall being struck by the overwhelming grey-ness of the Audi dealer's car park in Bergen, Norway. 
Park a few Mk3s together and it will look just like that car park.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

To be fair, the Mk2 range at first before TTS and RS launched was pretty dull as well - at least for our first Mk2, the first owner had specced Sprint Blue to make it quite eyecatching at the time

Were it my money speccing privately and if willing to shell out for Exclusive, then Ara Blue would be near the top of the list


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Audi are obviously trying to make the TT seem sexy ..... by offering it in 50 shades of grey :lol:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

For the first time in Ibis White:

http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/ ... otos_1.jpg

http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/ ... otos_2.jpg


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Does look good in Ibis White.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Real world pics of a Nano Grey TTS, and the first pics of the Express Red TTS Interior.

http://fourtitude.com/news/on_location/ ... nano-grey/


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Liking the Express red leather seats and the red stitching very much  But not £40k++ very much :x


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Liking the Express red leather seats and the red stitching very much  But not £40k++ very much :x


I think the Express Red interior would help me choose between 2.0 TFSI S Line quattro or TTS.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Audi TT Nuvolari special edition for Italy shows the car in Daytona, looks good.

http://www.autoblog.it/post/367102/una- ... 1-900-euro


----------

